# rabbit motion decoy.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Has anyone tried these injured rabbit immation decoy, for coyotes. I was thinking of getting one and the seem reasonably priced. P.m. please if you want, your seceret is safe with me.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Are you talking about the whistles? I got one and haven't used it for coyotes yet, but when I use it around town, the dogs everywhere go nuts! It's hillarious :lol:


----------



## Oldtimehtr (Sep 27, 2007)

Are you referring to the decoy rabbits that "go off" every 30 seconds or so?? I used the "rigor rabbit" decoy once and was not all that impressed with it. It is the one that vibrates off and on at about 30 second intervals. I had mine set up about 30 or 40 yards in front of me and had a coyote coming on a string right to me. He got to within about 10 feet of the decoy when it went off... like to have scared the bejeepers out of him!! He took off like he had just seen the devil and didn't stop to check on pursuit until he was a hundred yards out. End of coyote and end of decoy.

I think a feather or a piece of fur hung on a limb would work just as well if you want to use a distraction.

Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

I was going to say just take a spring mount it to a board put an old rabbit pelt on it tie a string to it get back and jerk it. Make it as tall or as short as you want.


----------

